# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آموزش عوض کردن سرور (جابجایی AD)

## mhjb

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان گرامی
شاید برای شما هم اتفاق افتاده باشد که سرورتان دچار مشکلات عدیده شده باشد یا از 2000 به 2003 ارتقا دهید و خیلی دوست خواهید داشت که سرورتان را فرمت کنید و ویندوز جدید نصب کنید. ولی خوب فرمت کردن سبب از بین رفتن کلیه اطلاعات اکتیو دایرکتوری میشود. حالا گیرم که بگید تعداد یوزرهام کمه و بعد از نصب ویندوز دوباره دستی می‌سازم ولی مشکل به همین جا ختم نمیشود. شما باید همه کلاینت‌هاتون رو هم یک بار از دامین قبلب خارج کنید و به دامین جدید وصل کنید تازه این کار رو هم که بکنید چون دامین عوض شده پروفایل یوزرها که در پوشه Document and settings است دوباره ساخته می‌شود و همان پروفایل قبلی برای کاربر Load نمیشود یعنی یه پروفایل جدید با پسوند دامین جدید می‌سازد که این خود باعث پر شدن هارد سیستم می‌شود مگر اینکه بشینید تک به تک تمام این فولدرهای قدیمی رو پاک کنید. تازه تمام پالیسی هایی هم که روی ویندوز قدیمی بوده رو دوباره باید set کنید. و هزار تا دردسر دیگه.
خوب حالا غرض از همه این صحبت‌ها اینکه من می‌خوام بگم چجوری میشه این کار رو کرد. البتته نه اینکه من خدای این کار باشم ولی چندی پیش خیلی دنبال این قضیه گشتم ولی هیچ جواب درست و حسابی نگرفتم البته یه سری‌ها هم می‌دونستند ولی زورشون میومد دو کلمه یاد بدند. من این چند وقته خیلی دنبال این قضیه بودم تا اینکه با اینور و اونور گشتن و سعی و خطا پیدا کردم. چون دو سه جا، اون هم با انواع و اقسام ویندوزها هم امتحان کردم طبیعتا با کلی ارور و... روبرو شدم ولی خوب همه اونا رو حل کردیم. 
حالا همه اینها رو گفتم که بگم ان شاءالله بعد از تعطیلات عید نوروز می‌خوام در این باره بیشتر صحبت کنم البته امید وارم بزرگ‌ترها هم کمک کنند. علت اینکه این تاپیک رو الان می‌زنم اینه که چون هم می‌ترسم بحث با برخورد به تعطیلات شهید بشه و هم اینکه شما باید وقت داشته باشید یه ویندوز سرور دیگه نصب کنید (البته بدون دامین) تا بتونید ملموس تر قضیه رو دنبال کنید. 
به هرحال تا اون موقع هم خوشحال می‌شم نظر شما را در این باره بدونم. در واقع می‌خوام بدونم اصلا کسی هست که با یه همچین مشکلی روبرو است یا نه؟
فعلا 
التماس دعا

----------


## mhjb

با سلام و عرض پوزش به خاطر تاخیر
قبل از هر چیزی لازم می‌دونم یه بار دیگه این نکته رو یادآوری کنم که من این کاره نیستم فقط یه سری تجربیاتی دارم که مبتنی بر علم و دانش هم نیست و فقط مبتنی بر تجربه است.
برای راحتی بحث به سروری که روش AD است می‌گیم سرور 1 یا سرور اصلی و به سرور جدید که هنوز چیزی روش نیست (حتی دامین) بهش میگیم سرور2 یا سرور فرعی
با ادمین روی سرور 2 لاگین کنید. توی RUN بزنید dcpromo بعد شروع به نصب اکتیو دایرکتوری بر روی سرور فرعی کنید منتهی توجه کنید که این بار با همیشه فرق داره. فرقش هم اینه که به جای اینکه New Domain رو انتخاب کنید باید Additional Domain رو در ویزار AD انتخاب کنید. بعد یوزر و پسورد ادمین سرور اصلی رو بهش بدین و منتظر بمانید تا AD بر روی سرور فرعی نصب شود. بعد از نصب هم طبیعی است که Restart می‌کنید و بعد سرور 2 هم تبدیل میشه به یک DC که برایاطمینان می‌تونید به داخل AD رفته و در قسمت Domain Controller اسم سرور 1و 2 را خواهید دید.
الان شما می‌تونید با هر کدوم از AD ها کار کنید یعنی با هر کدوم که خواستید دامین رو کنترل کنید. اما توجه داشته باشید که دیتابیس اصلی بر روی سرور شماره 1 یا همان سرور قبلی است و اگر سرور اصلی خاموش باشد سرور دوم هم کاری نمی‌تونه بکنه.
بقیش باشه مال فردا

----------


## mhjb

برای اینکه سرور شماره 2 را به سرور اصلی یا همان master بهتر است کارهای زیر را انجام دهید:
1-اگر سرورهای 1و2 دو تا کارت شبکه دارند یکی از آنها را Disable کنید یعنی بر روی هر سرور فقط یک کارت شبکه وجود داشته باشد.
2-IP های دو سرور را در یک رنج بدهید و Gateway یکی را IP دیگری قرار دهید.
3-اگر DNS دارید DNS هر کدام را IP دیگری بدهید.
4-اگر از فایروال و....  ستفاده می‌کنید آن را disable کنید.
بعد Active Directory Site and Services را باز کنید و به آدرس زیر بروید
Sites\\Default First-Site\\Servers
اسامی دو سرور شما در اینجا موجود است. هر دو را باز کنید و به قسمت NTDS Setting بروید و یه خورده خودتون باهاش ور برید. شما باید بتوانید هر دو را Replicate کنید. اگر دو سرور یکدیگر را Replicate کردند که هیچ وگرنه اینقدر باهاش ور برید تا Replicate کنند.
AD را باز کنید بر روی Domain خود کلیک راست کنید و گزینه Connect to domain Controller را انتخاب کنید. بر روی هر سروری که هستید سرور دیگر را انتخاب کنید. مثلا اگر پشت سرور 1 نشستید در پنجره‌ای که باز می‌شود اسم سرور2 را انتخاب کنید. 
سپس دوباره بر روی سرور کلیک راست کنید و گزینه Operation master را انتخاب کنید. پنجره‌ای که جلو شما باز می‌شود 3 تا تب داره در هر سه تب دکمه Change را بزنید. 
اگر این مرحله هم با موفقیت به اتمام رسید کار تمام است. شما می‌توانید بر روی سرور1 دستور dcpromo را اجرا کنید و AD را از روی آن حذف کنید و فرمت و.....
بعد از نصب ویندوز جدید تمام کارهای فوق را دوباره انجام دهید با این فرض که جای سرور 1 و 2 با هم عوض شده است.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## dariush29

با سلام و خسته نباشيد خدمت دوستان عزيز و با تشكر از مطالب مفيد شما
من مطالب بالا را خوندم خب يه نقصي در مطالب ديدم كه وظيفه دونستم بگم شايد با اين روشي كه بيان شده DC اصلي از بين ميره و دومي همچنان كار نخواهد كرد
ما در اكتيو دايركتوري 5 تا Master rule داريم كه در اين درس فقط 3 تا از آنها منتقل ميشود دو تا از مهمترين انها هنوز در سرور اصلي باقيمانده است
Schema Master و Domain name Master كه بايد اين دو هم جابجا شوند

----------


## mahyar49

> با سلام و خسته نباشيد خدمت دوستان عزيز و با تشكر از مطالب مفيد شما
> من مطالب بالا را خوندم خب يه نقصي در مطالب ديدم كه وظيفه دونستم بگم شايد با اين روشي كه بيان شده DC اصلي از بين ميره و دومي همچنان كار نخواهد كرد
> ما در اكتيو دايركتوري 5 تا Master rule داريم كه در اين درس فقط 3 تا از آنها منتقل ميشود دو تا از مهمترين انها هنوز در سرور اصلي باقيمانده است
> Schema Master و Domain name Master كه بايد اين دو هم جابجا شوند


 سلام
با تشکر از شما
لطفا نحوه ی انجام اینکار رو هم بگید...

----------


## bache_mahal

دوتا دیگش یکی تو Site and trust هستش که مثل اون سه تا گزینه اش تابلوه.
یکیشم باید تو mmc بری و snap-in ای اضافه کنی به نام schema که اونم اول باید با دستور regsvr32 schmmgmt.dll توی RUN فعالش کنی. 
تازه بعد از جابجایی 5 تا Operation master ها باید DNS و DHCP رو هم منتقل کنی که خیلی سخت نیس دیگه.

----------


## ParsaNM

دوست عزيز 
ميشه لطفا يکم بيشتر توضيح بدي ..!
راستش پروسه تعويض AD خيلي حساسه و دلم نمي خواد بهد از تعويضش ببينم کاري رو انجام ندادم ..

----------


## hghyami

Installing a domain controller
http://technet2.microsoft.com/Window...47ac11033.mspx

How to view and transfer FSMO roles in Windows Server 2003
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324801

 more or less same in 2003 How to create or move a Global Catalog in Windows 2000
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313994

You'll also need to transfer any network services that are running on the current DC, including DHCP and DNS.

How To Install and Configure DNS Server in Windows Server 2003
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814591

How to move a DHCP database from a computer that is running Windows NT Server 4.0, Windows 2000, or Windows Server 2003 to a computer that is running Windows Server 2003
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/325473

Demote a domain controller
http://technet2.microsoft.com/Window...976571033.mspx



من نمیدونم چرا انقدر گنده می‌کنید... بخدا خیلی‌ راحت تر از اون چیزی هست که دوستان دارن فکر میکنند.



۱. سرور جدید رو اینستال کنید

۲. رو سرور قدید دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید

۲.۱ adprep /forestprep

۲.۲. adprep /domainprep

۳. سرور جدید رو به domain join کرده.

۴. دستور dcpromo و همین.

۵. بعدش هم transfer کردن rule‌ها که سر جمع ۱ دقیقه هم طول نمیکشه. این لینک‌ها هم که گذشتم

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...15(WS.10).aspx

----------


## javad2395

ممنون از مطالبی که ارسال کردین.

----------


## ParsaNM

دوست عزيز 
اين ماجراي 5 رول و 3 رول چيه ؟ اين روش که مطرح کردي تمام رولها رو انتقال مي ده ؟

----------


## saberseyyedi

من adprep /forestprep رو میزنم این پیغام رو میده :افسرده: :adprep unable to check the forest status.
[status/consequence]
adprep queries the directory to see the forest has already prepared. if the information is unavailable or unknown, adprep proceeds without attempting th is operation. 
[user action]
restart adprep and check the adprep.log file. verify in the log file that this forest has already been succesfully prepared.

adprep encountered an LDAP error.
error code: ox20. serverextended error code: 0x2080d, server error message: 0000
208D: nameErr: DSID-031001E4, problem 2001 <NO_OBJECT>, data 0, best match of:
     'CN=servers, CN=Defult-First-Site-Name, CN=Sites,CN=configuration, DC=MYDomain,DC=com'
درضمن کامپیوتر سرور اصلی من ویندوز سرور 2008 داره که می خوام رو موقتا رو یک کامپیوتر دیگه که 2008R2 داره کار کنم تا این سرور رو هم تبدیل به 2008R2 کنم.

----------

